# Fuck Afghanistan! Let them all kill eachother!



## nitroz (Oct 22, 2011)

Asscrackistan said that if we ever get into conflict with Pakistan, Afghanistan will back Pakistan.

Afghanistan to back Pakistan if wars with U.S.: Karzai - Yahoo! News

We have thousands of troops in Afghanistan who are keeping the civilians safe and doing them a favor. 



Lets just drop everything, put the terrorists near the innocent people, say LOL You wanted this, and leave. Focus on ties with Iraq without sending troops there and focus on our economy.


----------



## mawlarky (Oct 29, 2011)

You are having a laugh surely, did you not mean murdering innocent civilians and pillaging the most mineral rich country in the world. Why not buy the minerals from the afghans instead of making up silly world peace and terrorism excuses to destroy another country.


----------



## eots (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sure Afghanistan would be fine with the invasion ending


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2011)

nitroz said:


> Asscrackistan said that if we ever get into conflict with Pakistan, Afghanistan will back Pakistan.
> 
> Afghanistan to back Pakistan if wars with U.S.: Karzai - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...



I kind of agree.  It is a quagmire but how to protect Americans on American soil when they get stronger and decide to come here and kill Americans again?  We'll have to continue to take out leaders of extremist groups forever.

I disagree that we can just let these terrorists continue mayhem at will over there.


----------



## mawlarky (Oct 29, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Asscrackistan said that if we ever get into conflict with Pakistan, Afghanistan will back Pakistan.
> ...



Really, Why do some Americans including the Kennedy and Onassis family fund IRA terrorists via a charity called Noraid, this money was used to buy guns and explosives from Liyba and also on the ground training in Libya for IRA terrorists. Pot, Kettle Black situation.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 29, 2011)

mawlarky said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



It would be nice if you could stay on topic instead of getting into the murky conspiracy theories.  

I'd love to get out of Afghanistan now, it would save a whole lot of lives and money first off.  If we get out now though, we have to stay on the growth and strength of the terrorists.  We can't just let it drop now that we've invested so much.


----------



## mawlarky (Oct 29, 2011)

Hardly a conspiracy theory when some of Americas leading congress men are on record stating their support for IRA terrorism, fact not fiction.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 31, 2011)

Life for the average Afghan has been at best hard.   But it seems this is the way they like it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 31, 2011)

The Taliban were never a threat to America.

They had no Air Force or Navy.

To say that we had to fight them over there to keep them from coming over here is absurd.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Taliban were never a threat to America.
> 
> They had no Air Force or Navy.
> 
> To say that we had to fight them over there to keep them from coming over here is absurd.



The Taliban supported and protected bin Laden (al Qaeda) Sunni Man. They still teach hatred towards America in their madrassas which began long before 9-11. Getting 'them'  (your word) there is akin to Israel getting those who work towards its destruction.

That's why I have always questioned your so-called support of America. 

Expect more surgical strikes towards al Qaeda and the Taliban. When the boots are gone, the strike game will move up to fill in the holes.

Pun not intended! It is not funny.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 31, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Taliban were never a threat to America.
> ...


Even the Bush admin. said the were only about 200 Al Qaeda during the time of bin Laden.

Heck, the Taliban even offered to turn bin Laden over to a 3rd party nation in the beginning but Bush refused the offer.

All the Taliban has been doing is trying to fight off the invaders in their country.

They are no threat to America.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Invaders they welcomed in with their support of bin Laden.  Your protestations without support notwithstanding Sunni Man.

And yet the Madrassas kept pumping them out long before nine-eleven as they still do and they are still a threat imo. Not as big as they were for certain, but now is not the time to let up, again imo.  They still protect al Qaeda and thus the strikes will increase, not decrease.


----------



## wmac (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> I kind of agree.  It is a quagmire but how to protect Americans on American soil when they get stronger and decide to come here and kill Americans again?  We'll have to continue to take out leaders of extremist groups forever.
> 
> I disagree that we can just let these terrorists continue mayhem at will over there.



US was not target of Muslim terrorists 2 decades ago. It did not happen until US pushed it's finger into their bee hive. When you do that you should not expect them to just fight you at the door of their hive. They will follow you into your home.  

If US had stayed out of their countries (for oil, influence...) no Muslim had any reason to be enemy with US. 

US has engaged in war with several Muslim countries, has created an Israeli outpost in the heart of Muslim lands, performed coup in their countries and sold hundreds of billions of military equipment there. 

In comparison to what US has done to them, they have done nothing to US.


----------

